# 2d arrays mit Werten füllen



## BlackCircleBoy (5. Feb 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich zerbreche mir den Kopf und komme nicht weiter. 

ein 2d array unbekannter Länge soll mit Werten gefüllt werden durch Tastatureingabe. Leider hab ich keine Lösungsansätze, da ich damit total überfordert bin. Hab von Listen gelesen, soll ja damit ganz gut klappen, aber ich schaffe es nicht die Listen mit der Tastatureingabe zu kombinieren.

VG
Daniel


----------



## SlaterB (5. Feb 2008)

dann schreibe doch erstmal ein Beispielprogramm, um eine einzelne Variable 'durch Tastatureingabe zu füllen'
darauf kann man aufbauen


----------



## BlackCircleBoy (5. Feb 2008)

Hi, das hab ich auch gemacht, aber weiter komme ich nicht. Java soll mich so lange fragen, bis nicht möchte.


```
import java.io.*; 
import java.util.*;


class Aufgabe1
{
  public static void main (String[] args) throws IOException
  {
	
	  BufferedReader inData= new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));
	  
	  int [][]arr;
	  int x; // Eingabewert
	  
	  System.out.println("Geben Sie einen Wert ein");
	  
	  x = Integer.parseInt(inData.readLine());
	  
	  System.out.println("Der Wert lautet: " + x );
	  
	
	  
  }
  
}
```


----------



## HeRaider (5. Feb 2008)

Ganz einfach. Schreib dir einfach ne Endlosschleife in der immer wieder eine Eingabe gefordert wird. Dann einfach nach jeder Eingabe prüfen ob etwas eingegeben wurde. Wenn ja dann ab ins Array und wenns keine Eingabe gibt einfach mit "break" aus der Schleife raus.


----------



## BlackCircleBoy (5. Feb 2008)

HeRaider hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ganz einfach. Schreib dir einfach ne Endlosschleife in der immer wieder eine Eingabe gefordert wird. Dann einfach nach jeder Eingabe prüfen ob etwas eingegeben wurde. Wenn ja dann ab ins Array und wenns keine Eingabe gibt einfach mit "break" aus der Schleife raus.



Das war eine sehr gute Idee, vielen Dank. Das ist der Quelltext, funktioniert auch alles. Allerdings kann ich auf den gefüllten Array nicht außerhalb der for-Schleife zugreifen, wegen den Klammern wohl. Wie könnte ich es machen?


EDIT: Wir man sieht, ist es ziemlich lang geworden. Da ich einen 2d Array haben will, wird der Text doppelt so lang. Geht es nicht schöner und kürzer?


```
import java.io.*; 



class Aufgabe1
{
  public static void main (String[] args) throws IOException
  {
	
	  BufferedReader inData= new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));
	  
	  int [][]arr;
	  int x; // Eingabewert
	  int frage;
	  
	  //Eingabe von [x][]
	  
	  for (int i=0;i>=0;i++){
	  
	  System.out.println("Möchten Sie einen Wert eingeben?");
	  System.out.println("Geben Sie 1 für ja ein oder 2 für nein ");
	  
	  frage = Integer.parseInt(inData.readLine());
	  
	  //Dateneingabe, falls erwünscht
	  if (frage==1){
		  
		  System.out.println("Geben Sie die Zahl ein");
		  x = Integer.parseInt(inData.readLine());
		  arr= new  int[i][];
		  
	  }
	  else {
		  break;
	  }
	  
	   System.out.println(arr.length);
	  } 
  }
  
}
```


----------



## SlaterB (5. Feb 2008)

wenn du bei jeder Frage das Array neuanlegst, dann löscht du doch das vorherige..,

du musst das Array vor der Schleife einmal anlegen (dann verschwindet auch die Fehlermeldung)
und in der Schleife bzw. im if ein Array-Feld setzen

wie man in Arrays einen Wert setzt/ ändert steht in Lehrbüchern,
die du anscheinend dringend vorher lesen solltest,

und mit einem eindimensionalen Array anfangen!


----------



## Pappenheimer++ (5. Feb 2008)

hm deine endlos-schleife ist aber aufwändig gemacht !


----------



## BlackCircleBoy (5. Feb 2008)

@Slater

Danke, hab übersehen. Sitze seit 10 Uhr morgens und probiere alles aus. Irgendwann macht der Kopf nicht mit. 




			
				Pappenheimer++ hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hm deine endlos-schleife ist aber aufwändig gemacht !



Das glaub ich irgendwie auch :lol: . Für Verbesserungsvorschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar. Schreibe Freitag eine Klausur und da muss man höchstwahrscheinlich 2d Array eingeben. Unser Prof ist seit mehreren Wochen krank und hat das Thema nicht behandelt.

So, hab jetzt 2d Array erstellt, allerdings scheint in der geschachtelten Schleife ( zweiter Abschnitt)ein Fehler zu sein, weil es nach dem "break" aufhört, obwohl es in der nächsten Zeile laufen muss. Den finde ich aber nicht, hab genauso wie in der Vergangenheit gemacht.


```
import java.io.*; 


class Aufgabe1
{
  public static void main (String[] args) throws IOException
  {
	
	  BufferedReader inData= new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));
	  
	  int [][]arr;
	  arr= new int [0][0];
	  int x; // Eingabewert
	  int frage;
	  
	  //Eingabe von [x][]
	  
	  for (int i=0;i>=0;i++){
	  
	  System.out.println("Möchten Sie einen Wert eingeben?");
	  System.out.println("Geben Sie 1 für ja ein oder 2 für nein ");
	  
	  frage = Integer.parseInt(inData.readLine());
	  
	  //Dateneingabe, falls erwünscht
	  if (frage==1){
		  
		  System.out.println("Geben Sie die Zahl ein");
		  x = Integer.parseInt(inData.readLine());
		  arr= new  int[i][];
		  
	  }
	  else {
		  break;
	  }
	  }
	  //Eingabe von [][y]
	  
	  for (int i=0;i<arr.length;i++){
		  for (int j=0;j>=0;j++){
			
			  System.out.println("Möchten Sie einen Wert für Zeile" + i + "eingeben?");
			  System.out.println("Geben Sie 1 für ja ein oder 2 für nein ");
			  
			  frage = Integer.parseInt(inData.readLine());
			  
			  //Dateneingabe, falls erwünscht
			  if (frage==1){
				  
				  System.out.println("Geben Sie die Zahl ein");
				  x = Integer.parseInt(inData.readLine());
				  arr= new  int[i][j];		  
			                          }
			  else {
				  break;
			       }
		  }
		  
	  }
	  
  }
  
}
```


----------



## SlaterB (5. Feb 2008)

immer noch legst du das Array neu an, und zwar mit der Länge i,
klar dass dann die äußere Schleife aufhört,
denn in der nächsten Runde ist i um 1 größer und damit größer als arr.length == i der vorherigen Runde


----------



## BlackCircleBoy (5. Feb 2008)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> immer noch legst du das Array neu an, und zwar mit der Länge i,
> klar dass dann die äußere Schleife aufhört,
> denn in der nächsten Runde ist i um 1 größer und damit größer als arr.length == i der vorherigen Runde



Vielen Dank, hab das jetzt geändert. Ich kriege jetzt eine Fehlermeldung: java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException
in der Zeile 27, wo "break" steht. Woran kann es liegen und ist der Code an sich brauchbar?

Herzlichen Dank für die Helfer, Ihr seid spitze :toll: 



```
import java.io.*;

class Aufgabe1_1 {
	public static void main(String[] args) throws IOException {

		BufferedReader inData = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(
				System.in));

		int[][] arr;
		arr = new int[0][0];
		int x; // Eingabewert
		int frage;

		for (int i = 0; i >= 0; i++) {
			// [x][] Eingabe
			System.out.println("Möchten Sie einen Wert eingeben?");
			System.out.println("Drücken Sie 1 für Ja und 2 für Nein");

			frage = Integer.parseInt(inData.readLine());
			if (frage == 1) {

				System.out.println("Geben Sie die Zahl ein");
				x = Integer.parseInt(inData.readLine());

				arr[i][0] = x;
			} else {
				break;
			}

			for (int j = 0; j >= 0; j++) {
				// [][x] Eingabe

				System.out.println("Möchten Sie einen Wert für Zeile" + i
						+ "eingeben?");
				System.out.println("Drücken Sie 1 für Ja und 2 für Nein");

				frage = Integer.parseInt(inData.readLine());
				if (frage == 1) {

					System.out.println("Geben Sie die Zahl ein");
					x = Integer.parseInt(inData.readLine());

					arr[i][j] = x;
				} else {
					break;
				}

			}

		}
	}

}
```


----------



## Pappenheimer++ (5. Feb 2008)

Guck mal, bei Arrays ist das so: bevor du sie benutzen kannst, musst du ihre Länge angeben, diese ist danach nicht mehr veränderbar. Das liegt daran, dass Speicher allokalisiert (bereitgestellt) werden muss. 
Wenn du jetzt schreibst 
	
	
	
	





```
int[] array; = new int[3];
```
kannst du dir das erstmal so vorstellen, dass im speicher 3 "kästen" bereitgestellt werden, wo du danach was reinschreiben kannst. So hier
.........[ ][ ][ ]..........
mit 
	
	
	
	





```
array[2]=42;
```
Schreibst du dann in den zweiten was rein. so hier:
.........[ ][42][ ]..........

Jetzt sieh dir mal deinen code an. du schreibst am anfang:

```
int[][] arr;
      arr = new int[0][0];
```

Damit erzeugst du ein Array der Länge 0 von Arrays der Länge 0. Also quasi nichts ^^
Dann willst du mit 
	
	
	
	





```
arr[i][0] = x;
```
in einen entsprechenden Behälter was reinschreiben. Den, den du da addressierst, gibts es aber nicht (s.o.). Deshalb kriegst du die IndexOutOfBoundsException, was soviel wie "arraygrenzen übertreten" bedeutet.


----------



## BlackCircleBoy (5. Feb 2008)

@Pappenheimer++

Vielen Danke für die Antwort und Analyse. Mit den Zeilenwerten aus der for-Schleife komme ich nicht zurecht. Wären die Zeilen vorgegeben, also z.b. arr [8][], dann hätte ich wohl keine Probleme, aber der Anfang klappt nicht. Hab außerdem gelesen, dass man in Java Arrays unbestimmer Länge nicht erzeugen kann, nur durch Überlistung, wie z.b. List oder Endlosschleife. 

Könntest du mir Tipp geben, wie ich das am sinnvollsten lösen kann? Bin langsam am verzweifeln.


----------



## canndy (6. Feb 2008)

Also, es stand doch da: ein 2D-Array "unbekannter Länge", oder? Das muss also schon gegeben sein, und du musst es in einer EIGENEN Funktion behandeln, die dieses Array als Argument annimmt, also etwa so:


```
public static void fill2DArray(int[][] array) {
   for (int i = 0; i < array.length; ++i) {
      for (int j = 0; j < array[i].length; ++j) {
         //... (array[i][j] = x) ...
      }
   }
}
```

Diese Funktion kannst du z.B. von main aus mit einem beliebigen 2D-Array aufrufen.


----------



## Pappenheimer++ (6. Feb 2008)

Deine Aufgabe lautet ja "ein 2d array unbekannter Länge soll mit Werten gefüllt werden". Die Frage ist, was du da mit 'unbekannt' meinst. Soll sich die Länge erst beim Füllen festlegen? Das geht nicht, weil du ja bei der Erzeugung eines Arrays schon die Länge kennen musst. Du müsstest dann -wie du schon richtig erkannt hast- in die Trickkiste greifen, sprich ArrayList o.ä.
Was du aber auch machen kannst (und ich nehme an, das löst die Aufgabe auch): Du fragst am anfang die Dimensionen ab. Der Benutzer gibt diese ein (einen Wert für Spaltenlänge und einen für Zeilenlänge). Dann erzeugst du ein Array mit diesen Dimensionen und füllst es danach in der Schleife, die du im Wesentlichen ja schon erarbeitet hast.


----------



## Guest (6. Feb 2008)

Ach ja, und denk daran, dass ein 2D-Array in Java ein Array von Arrays ist.

Du könntest z.B. schreiben:


```
int[][] array = new int[3][];
array[0] = new int[5];
array[1] = new int[2];
array[2] = null;
```

Ein verrücktes Beispiel, aber das musst du unbedingt verstehen, wenn du 2D-Arrays verstehen willst.


----------



## mmz (6. Feb 2008)

```
int[] array = new int[3];
```
legt ein Array der Länge 3 an, aber

```
array[2]=42;
```
schreibt den Wert nicht an Position 2
[] [42] [] sondern an 
[] [] [42] Position 3, da der erste Index die 0 ist.

Deswegen auch z.B. bei der Abfrage array.length() < und nicht <=

Nur damit er/sie das nicht falsch versteht.  :wink: 

mmz


----------



## BlackCircleBoy (6. Feb 2008)

wow, so viele Antworten. Vielen Dank für die große Unterstützung. Hab das Problem jetzt gelöst. Unser Prof meinte, dass die Zeilen des Array arr[x][] vorgegeben sein werden. So sieht mein Code aus und der funktioniert :meld: .


```
import java.io.*;

class Aufgabe1_1 {
	public static void main(String[] args) throws IOException {

		BufferedReader inData = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(
				System.in));

		//Klausuren
		System.out.println("Geben Sie die Anzahl der Klausuren ein");
		int klausur =Integer.parseInt(inData.readLine());
		
		int [][]arr= new int[klausur][];
		 
		 //Werte eingeben
		 for (int i=0; i<arr.length;i++){
			 System.out.println("Geben Sie die Anzahl der Schüler für die Klausur: " +i + " ein");
			 	int anzahl =Integer.parseInt(inData.readLine());
			 	arr[i]= new int [anzahl];
			 for (int j=0;j<arr[i].length;j++){
				 System.out.println("Geben Sie Noten der Klausur " + i + " für Schüler: " + j + " ein");
				 int x = Integer.parseInt(inData.readLine());
				  arr [i][j]=x;
			 }
			 
		 }
		 System.out.println(arr[1][1]);
		 System.out.println(arr[0][1]);
	   }

	}
```

lg
Daniel


----------



## Gast (7. Feb 2008)

Ich habe eine Frage an euch...
Wie kann ich in Java (BreezyGUI) eine Zahl in ein 2 dimensionales Feld setzen, wenn ich die Zahl in ein DoubleField reinschreibe? ich brauche nur einen schritt damit ich das programm schreibe...need a help...
ich danke um euer verständnis
mfg
darko


----------



## SlaterB (7. Feb 2008)

array_[j] = 4.3;_


----------



## NeedASudoku (7. Feb 2008)

Hallo an alle
Ich habe ein kleines Problem beim Programmieren in Java (BreezyGUI)  :
Ich muss ein Sudoku programmieren. Die gegebenen Zahlen des Sudokus sollen vom Benutzer eingegeben werden. Zwar ist die Funktion (die Rekursion) nicht solch ein Problem, jedoch weiß ich nicht, wie ich die Zahl, die ich im IntegerField eingebe, in 1 der 81 Sudoku Felder setzen soll.
...Ich hoffe ihr versteht, was ich meine  hehe
...Bitte um eine baldige antwort...
Mfg.


----------



## Gast (3. Mrz 2008)

antwort? ja nein vielleicht ? 
bitte euch es is dringend


----------



## SlaterB (4. Mrz 2008)

feld_ = i-te Zahl_


----------



## Gast (29. Apr 2008)

kann vielleicht jemand von euch in java (joe) mit BreezyGUI programmieren??melden bitte


----------

